# German language (A1) requirement exemption for Family reunion visa



## Sasy

Hello everyone,
I am going to Germany on a student visa and plan to bring my wife and baby along. I know about A1 German language requirement for family reunion visa. However, there are some exceptions mentioned as well in bamf.de. 
I am wondering if my wife can be exempted from A1 requirement under the following exception. German Residence act: Sec 30, Paragraph 1, Sentence 3, Number 3, that states: "You have a university degree and probably will be able to find work in Germany on the basis of your language skills (recognisably minor need for integration requirement)."

My wife has an (H+) university degree from India. I will appreciate if someone can advise from experience. Thank you .


----------



## ALKB

Sasy said:


> probably will be able to find work in Germany on the basis of your language skills"


What are the language skills that will enable her to find a job in Germany easily?

What kind of degree does she hold?


----------



## Sasy

ALKB said:


> What are the language skills that will enable her to find a job in Germany easily?
> 
> What kind of degree does she hold?


Hi ALKB,
She has an engineering degree in Applied Electronics with the medium of instruction - English.

Does the exception mean, the person needs to have a degree related to language skills? 
What I interpreted was, the person should be able to find a job with his/her current language skills, without the need for learning German.
Thank you


----------



## ALKB

Sasy said:


> Hi ALKB,
> She has an engineering degree in Applied Electronics with the medium of instruction - English.
> 
> Does the exception mean, the person needs to have a degree related to language skills?
> What I interpreted was, the person should be able to find a job with his/her current language skills, without the need for learning German.
> Thank you


Okay, so her English is excellent and she can prove it through her degree. Good. Had the degree been taught in an Indian language, that would have been less likely to succeed. As I understand it, the waiving of the language requirement is not guaranteed, though.

Having basic German would be good nevertheless and would also enhance her chances of finding work.

@*Sunshine* I was under the impression that student dependents do not get automatic work rights - am I mistaken or has this changed?

You should also be aware that right now is not the best time to find work in Germany. Or anywhere in Europe.


----------



## Sasy

Thank you for your advise. 
I eill check further on Spouse work right and language requirement.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Subhaya

Hi @Sasy I'm in a same situation, did you get through visa process without language certificate? Your response would be really helpful. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------

